
U-Haul’s Anti-Nicotine Hiring Policy - SQL2219
https://slate.com/technology/2020/01/u-haul-will-no-longer-hire-people-who-use-nicotine.html
======
kstenerud
Why stop there? Why not add an anti-alcohol hiring policy?

They could add that to the mandatory testing and refuse to hire anyone with a
disgusting drinking habit.

~~~
SQL2219
Don't worry, the anti-alcohol policy is coming. DNA screening sometime in your
future. It might be illegal now, but that will change. DNA machine learning
algos probably already built by health insurance companies.

